# Afraid to handle



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey y'all,

I've got Igor for five days now. Everything is going well and as I expected it to go.

He is 13 weeks old and a little grumpy when I wake him up. Is there a chance he is quilling? He looses some quills, but not really much actually.

I though have a slight problem. I pick him up when he's in his washcloth, and put him on my bed. I'll give him the choice to come out or not. Most of the time he'll just sleep. I don't mind it at all, because he plays in his cage and I like looking at it.

But the problem is; I am scared of picking him up with my bare hands. I don't mind doing it with the washcloth or fleece blanked. The reason I'm scared is because he huffs when I touch him, even if I gently wake him up. 

I know there shouldn't be a reason to be scared, but I am. For example when he desides to walk around and walks the wrong way, I have to be able to touch him/handle him to get him 'back on track'.

What should I do??? I live alone so there is no one that could encourage me to pick him up. I know I only have him for a couple of days but since he actually is hand-trained I don't want him to become non-social because I am afraid to hold him. Also I would really like to hold him and let him sleep on me while I watch tv or anything.

I have to admit I'm kinda embarressed  cause I had lot's of critters (like snakes and other reptiles, tarantula's, guinnipigs, rabbits, insects, rats, hamsters and so on, which I all handled - except for the tarantula's-. )


PLEASE HELP! Tips anyone?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It's ok to be scared (no one wants to get poked). Picking him up in a blanket is a good way to start. Especially if it's his fleece blanket that he has in the cage. Talk to him lots while you pick him up and while you hold him. As long as he is close to you, sleeping on you, climbing on you etc. then he will bond. Start slow with touching see if he'll let you put your hand close to him without balling up, it he does move slowly towards him until you are touching. Take everything slow and one step at a time, for you as well as hedgie. The more bonding time you have the more time you have to get comfortable.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I have found that, if a hedgehog can intimidate you with huffing and popping and you react, by pulling your hand back, they will continue to do that. Picking him up in cloth is fine, but hold him, talk to him and pet him.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Another trick that worked with mine is I noticed if I gave him a snack he would relax alittle while eatting it and I would start petting him. Each time I gave a snack I would try to pet him, I never gave the treats with my hands though I always put them in a little bowl and then try petting him while eatting them. It didn't take long until he would keep his quills down for me. After I got him to this stage I would do the same but start petting him on the side I was going to pick him up, when he got used to this then I went for it and picked him up bare handed by having my hand flat with my knuckles down and slidding them underneath him with one finger under his chin and the other fingers behind his front legs. While I was working on getting him used to me picking him up and petting him with bare hands I still kept up with letting him sleep on my lap in his hedgie bag but it was something I would work on for short periods of time at first at the beginning of the bonding time


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

The treat giving method has worked for me too. I also find that letting my hedgie have a good long sniff at my hands to identify me calms him down. If he can know who is holding him and where he is he feels more comfortable and relaxed.


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey people!

Good news! Today I went to my parents home for the weekend. I took Igor with me and decided it really was time for me to get over my fear. Luckely for me my sister isn't such a ***** like me and she REALLY helpt me. She started petting him and he got mad, all huffy. But after a while of stroking him he unballed and he started walking and sniffing everything. I was brave enough to stroke him and I took him with my bare hands, without using a washcloth or anything. I'm really happy I did, cause he was all cute and sweet and didn't huff for a second. We played with him for 20 minutes and took some fabulous pictures (which I will show later).

Tonight he'll get a bath cause he's paws are poopy. I also bought mealworms as a treat. 

I'll update very soon!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wonderful update, congrats on your progress!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!!  Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Kait (Jul 12, 2010)

Good to hear :mrgreen: 

I was afraid for the first few days too, but they warm up to their owner pretty fast! Like others above said, usually putting your hand in front of them to get them to recognize your scent seems to get them out of Prickle-Mode fairly quick once they are comfortable with you. Then just scoop them up in your hands. And definitely move slowly because they hate sudden movements (and loud noises) :lol:


----------

